# Advice re: Sunterra Points



## cvillegal (Oct 19, 2007)

I have Sunterra points (a sizeable amount) that I must use or else I lose them.  

Because I have been busy with a new job, I saved my points too late and could only save 50% instead of 100%. 

I've been on II to look for a vacation/week that I can reserve for next year (but using this year's allotment of points), and nothing available works with my schedule. 

Does anyone have any advice to help me minimize my losses?

Thanks in advance for your assistance!!


----------



## PeelBoy (Oct 19, 2007)

No, nothing you can do, except renting your reservations with II out, which is against the rules and very risky.

The other is reserve all your remaining points within Sunterra resorts and rent them out at a very low price.


----------



## bobcat (Oct 20, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> No, nothing you can do, except renting your reservations with II out, which is against the rules and very risky.
> 
> The other is reserve all your remaining points within Sunterra resorts and rent them out at a very low price.



You can use them to pay M  FS for 2008.


----------



## BoredinVT (Oct 20, 2007)

The best and safest thing to do is find the most desirable Sunterra resort and time, reserve a week and rent it out. Redweek.com is the best site for posting rentals.  Good Luck, KJ


----------



## places2go2 (Oct 20, 2007)

*October 31st deadline for 2007 Sunterra point trade with II*

I was told by Sunterra that if I was going to use my points/trade with II for 2007, that my reservation had to be done by 10/31. If the exchange outside their system isn't done by then, you must somehow use them in the system. Maybe you can try and use them for airline mileage as well, there is a section for other services online where you can use points for other than MF or reservations.


----------

